# I DON'T WANT NO SCRUB



## Gavrill (Mar 12, 2011)

Remember the 90s
that happened

Favorite music from the nineties, post it.

[yt]xl_F74xBvkk[/yt]

[yt]WWH85xlhZbI[/yt]

[yt]u1xrNaTO1bI[/yt]

edit: NEEDS MORE DANCE

[yt]IRvGZffXhfk[/yt]

[yt]WMPM1q_Uyxc[/yt]

[yt]XY2FKApAwTU[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 12, 2011)

sublime
yessssssss


----------



## Pine (Mar 12, 2011)

some good ones

and this


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 12, 2011)

Clayton said:


> sublime
> yessssssss


 
crap, accidentally deleted that

here it is

[yt]6oKxFSpZAno[/yt]

edit: Pine, The Offspring is totally cheating :v

and your thread isn't on the first page so it doesn't exist :V


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 12, 2011)

[yt]E1fzJ_AYajA[/yt]


----------



## Pine (Mar 12, 2011)

fucking Vevo


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 12, 2011)

Aw man, 90's Eminem. I miss that.

[yt]vsyvCC_QrrY[/yt]


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 12, 2011)

Love me some Offspring! 

Also,

[video=youtube;3fIqq5XVFKQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fIqq5XVFKQ[/video]


----------



## inc (Mar 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;_PK-WOtaFyE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PK-WOtaFyE[/video]
Just old school lovin'. . bring it back!


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 12, 2011)

I wasn't old enough to be an audiophile in the 90's as I am today.

I definitely love the industrial metal from the late 90's. Nothing can beat it, in my opinion.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 13, 2011)

Possibly one of the best metal songs of the 90's, if not THE best.
[yt]nM__lPTWThU[/yt]

And then there's Slayer. Not much more to it than that.
[yt]7OkYHiSFenM[/yt]

And then there's um... this. I don't really listen to this kind of music but this song's a guilty pleasure for me because of how damn catchy it is.
[yt]wsdy_rct6uo[/yt]

EDIT:
lol all the videos i posted are in black and white


----------



## 00vapour (Mar 13, 2011)

Okay

[Yt]PqZEJhkDS4c[/Yt]
[Yt]YLTFbtOfmxk[/Yt]
[Yt]1VAJ1Tf68Ao[/Yt]
[Yt]qn_CmH0-6yI[/Yt]


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 13, 2011)

HOW COULD I FORGET THIS, I gotta live up to my reputation after all.

[yt]J9FImc2LOr8[/yt]

Don't worry, I still think the movie sucks.


----------



## Takun (Mar 13, 2011)

it


IS


*ON*


----------



## Takun (Mar 13, 2011)

[yt]EiCYW0V-dXA[/yt]


[yt]-jo3F29JSfs[/yt]
HOW COULD THIS SO GREAT.... TURN SO SHITTY HE ENDED UP IN ARMY CRATES AND PHOTOGRAPHS IN FILES ;~;

[yt]M_wGLZmwZ8o[/yt]
AND ONE DAY I AM GOING TO GROW WINGS, A CHEMICAL REACTION.  HYSTERICAL AND USELESS ;~~~~;

[yt]Lr58WHo2ndM[/yt]
AND I DON'T EVEN CARE~

[yt]_TvH6twZClM[/yt]
I'M TRYING.  I'M TRYING TO DRINK AWAY THE PART OF THE DAY THAT I CANNOT SLEEP AWAY :C

[yt]GO-SBFyd99A[/yt]
SHE COSIGNS THEM ALL TO HELL.  SHE IS THE LITTLEST REBEL

[yt]-c5BV9i9MnY[/yt]
AND THE SONGS WE SING THEY'RE NOT SUPPOSED TO MEAN A THING

[yt]DF7wInjEGuc[/yt]
BECAUSE THERE'S 40 DIFFERENT SHADES OF BLACK~




I'm a whore.  :V


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;NUTGr5t3MoY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUTGr5t3MoY[/video]


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 13, 2011)

Takun, you should be ashamed
all of those songs are dreadful


----------



## Takun (Mar 13, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Takun, you should be ashamed
> all of those songs are dreadful


 
hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 13, 2011)

Nineties had some of the best death metal.

[yt]u0e77y6zgmg[/yt]

The black metal was mostly pretty terrible though. 

Also a lot of the ambient/industrial/noise I've been getting into lately came out of the nineties.

[yt]1v4rnABqm8Y[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 13, 2011)

The song that started this thread:

[yt]_5Thn61Cczg[/yt]


----------



## 00vapour (Mar 13, 2011)

I am getting that dismember album right now.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 13, 2011)

00vapour said:


> I am getting that dismember album right now.



It's their best IMO.

[yt]KW7cIB_lWlg[/yt]

[yt]eYzVt0UmYyw[/yt]

On the topic of nineties death metal.

[yt]uPyzJoXf8Kg[/yt]


----------



## Taralack (Mar 13, 2011)

All I remember from the 90s are Aqua and Toy-Box ._.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 14, 2011)

90's music you say?
[yt]u6VTj7LhCtE[/yt]
[yt]OsT8FaZnzdE[/yt]
[yt]E5a93wABHNM[/yt]
[yt]CQ27AM3RTv8[/yt]
[yt]1plPyJdXKIY[/yt]


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 14, 2011)

Even though I'm more of a rock/pop rock kind of person now, I have to say dance music used to be superpopular here in the 90s, I mean, everytime I went out for a walk at evening there was always a bar/pub playing that genre. And these songs really get stuck in your head for years. xP
[video=youtube;QdUvc6ESN1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdUvc6ESN1w[/video]
[video=youtube;WpZ9UNY-pU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpZ9UNY-pU4[/video]
[video=youtube;llyiQ4I-mcQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llyiQ4I-mcQ[/video]


----------

